# [EVDL] Couple needed for a L91



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I tried this week to buy a coupler for the motor Jim made for me,
but I was turned down (something about needing a dwg file for it)

Where can I buy a coupler for it? Jim says a coupler for a L91-4003
is the one I need. 

thanks

-- 
Eduardo K. | Darwin pone las reglas.
http://www.carfun.cl | Murphy, la oportunidad.
http://ev.nn.cl | 
| Yo.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Eidson wrote:
> > I bought the coupler for my L91-4003 from McMaster-Carr page 992
> > http://www.mcmaster.com/
> > It was a Quick disconnect keyed bushing to belt drive sprocket. me
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Eduardo Kaftanski wrote:
> > On Thu, Aug 09, 2007 at 03:08:56PM -0700, Mark Eidson wrote:
> > > I bought the coupler for my L91-4003 from McMaster-Carr page 992
> > > http://www.mcmaster.com/
> ...


----------

